# Marauder bits



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know where I could get the heads from the mounted Chaos Marauder box set? I'd like to find somewhere in the US, and the only place I know of is Battlewagon bits, which is extremely overpriced. I could get the entire box for the price I'd pay for the 2 sets of heads (bare and helmeted) :no: - I'm just not sure what I would do with the steeds and other bits in the Marauder box, as I am using the heads for a 40k conversion.

Anyways, if anyone knows of a bits website in the US, other than battlewagon, let me know!

Thanks


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the only good place l know is http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk l do not know any USA ones though.

also to save you time here are the heads link. http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/warriors-of-chaos-chaos-marauder-cavalry-c-114_203_225.html


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

I would advice Hoard o bitz, it's an ebay site that sells all kinds of bits for a decent price. 

Flem,


----------

